
The No. 1 Habit of Highly Creative People - wgj
http://zenhabits.net/creative-habit/
======
dusklight
Reading that article was a highly ineffective use of my time. Setting aside
the questionable value of your main thesis due to its obvious nature, you
could have said it more simply, clearer, with less wiffle-waffle. Given that
your website claims to be "zen" this just makes it so much worse.

Also your "about" section claims this website to be one of the top 100 blogs
in the world? Just how did you get this statistic?

